
Spray-on liquid glass is about to revolutionize almost everything - dmmalam
http://phys.org/news184310039.html
======
ajuc
Sounds great. I hope when pieces of it fall of the surface they won't have
similar effec on human as asbesthos.

~~~
Joyfield
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicosis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicosis)

------
rdrey
This article is from Feb 02, 2010... What happened since?

~~~
MaysonL
It seems to be a little harder to commercialize than the PR would have you
believe, but it is still going. See this page with news from this year from a
British supplier of the coating.[0] From that company's FAQ: "NP Liquid Glass
is applied by our fully qualified team, we do not sell the product separately
as application by untrained individuals is ineffective."

[0] [http://npliquidglass.ie/news/](http://npliquidglass.ie/news/)

~~~
rdrey
Interesting, thanks for the link. It seems like a highly useful material, but
the fact that this is not a consumer product limits its practicality a lot. I
would love to have my complete apartment coated and do it myself.

------
webnrrd2k
I'm not sure, but I think that this is colloidal silica. It's super-easy to
make (from a $3 bag of finely-milled silica from a ceramics supply store, and
some water). It's also commonly available as a filler for epoxy resin.

I'm sure they put a lot of work into the uses and research and all, but
colloidal silica has been around for a long time and it, if it was so
revolutionary, it would have been more more widely used already.

------
xkcd-sucks
Sounds a bit unpleasant to inhale... hope it isn't applied as an aerosol

